# Lightweight Cable/Housing



## thevalvesource (Feb 17, 2009)

Jagwire or ??? for lightweight cable and housing?

Thanks

Keith


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

how about nokon? seen that new ceramic vertebrae cable? insane also.


----------



## fitnerd (Jul 25, 2008)

Another option for you:

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/17155-050_ALIIL7-3-Parts-49-Cables/Alligator-iLink-Cable-Set.htm

My friend just finished installing some red onces. Really nice looking.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

The ceramic vertebrae thing, I have seen on weightweenies..... boy oh boy $$$$$.

Nokons + Powercordz = price of the vert's by theirself. if you idle on ebay long enough you can find a full set of brake + derailleur nokon housings for under $100. Powercordz are expensive no matter how you look at them... BUT the weight savings are nice compared to buying a new cassette or whatnot.


----------



## zigurate (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice, they have other colors as well, black, silver, red and yellow.




fitnerd said:


> Another option for you:
> 
> http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/17155-050_ALIIL7-3-Parts-49-Cables/Alligator-iLink-Cable-Set.htm
> 
> My friend just finished installing some red onces. Really nice looking.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

i just installed i-links just after jan1 with 08 record10, and they're unbelievable. they're a snap to install, and actually improve performance over stock cables. plus, they look sweet.


----------



## jsellers (Feb 14, 2008)

Powercords cost no more than Gore and are lighter.


----------

